
Artificial Intelligence as a service - shanegraaf
https://orbit.ai
======
heumn
Love the design and the product looks super interesting :) Wish there was some
type of playground to actually test its capabilities. Hardcoded results is not
as impressive

------
visarga
Oh, I see, it's writing automated news from data feeds. Thousands of low level
news writers will be jobless.

